# Stockage sur iPhone



## Karat (1 Août 2012)

Alors voilà j'aimerais stocké des film sur mon iPhone et pouvoir les regarde sur mon iPad soit avec une confection wifi ou bluetooth est ce que cela est réalisable sans jailbreake ou en jailbreakant seulement l'iPhone...je ne veut pas cracker l'ipad et sa mémoire je la gardé pour une utilisation d'appli


----------

